# KindleBoards.com... is now KBoards.com!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Update:

The migration is complete. No electrons were lost in the migration. Hooray!

Update:

*On March 7th, we'll be moving the KindleBoards.com site to a new domain name: KBoards.com. *

The move should be fairly transparent to all of you, except that you'll have to update any browser bookmarks that you might have for us.

We don't expect any significant changes in the look and feel of the site. All of your threads, posts, signatures, avatars, PMs, etc, will continue to exist.

One expected impact will be that the site search form in our headers won't work well for a few days; it will take a few days for Google's spiders to crawl through the new site and to do the necessary search index updates.

*The KindleBoards.com site will be unavailable at 7pm Pacific on March 7th while we initiate the migration. At about 9:30pm Pacific, the new site will become available.*

After the conversion, for about two weeks, we'll have the KindleBoards.com address redirect you automatically to KBoards.com. Hopefully this will give you time to update your browser bookmarks.

For the two weeks after that, you'll see a reminder message for a few seconds, and then be redirected to the new site.

After that, when you enter KindleBoards.com in your browser, you'll see a message asking you to update your bookmarks, and offering a link that you can click to get you to the new site.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sigh...

Any hints?  Are we all going to be invited to Harvey's Place dot com?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It'll be a very intuitive name change. An easy transition. And easy to remember.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you taking sponsorship bids, Harvey?  "BetsytheQuilterBoards.com" has a nice ring to it.


Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

crebel said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Any hints? Are we all going to be invited to Harvey's Place dot com?


That would be easy to remember!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kb enablers dot com?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe we should allow business to sponsor us, like stadiums. "QwestBoards," anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you taking sponsorship bids, Harvey? "BetsytheQuilterBoards.com" has a nice ring to it.
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KiddieBoards
KandyBoards
KamehamehaBoards
KukarachaBoards
KinkyBoards
KermitBoards (must have green background)
KrazyBoards
KerfuffleBoards
KitchykooBoards

Depressing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It won't be bad. I promise!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cabana boy dot com?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

weloveHughJackman.com
hughjackmanpics.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, Okay! I got it!

Hibbing.com

Do I win? Huh, huh?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gertie, you're in a tight race with "keurigcoffeefans.com."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Gertie, you're in a tight race with "keurigcoffeefans.com."


At least I know I've got Betsy's vote.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm...

chocolatelovers dot com not in the running?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

FKAKB.com?

(formerly known as...)

The site where I mod, tvclubhouse.com, started out as Big Brother Fan Club dot com until CBS threatened the orignial owner with lawsuits.  Actually encourged our inevitable expansion beyond Big Brother.

Sadder story is Komen For the Cure threatening a couple of (probably more, I just know of two) small non profits set up by parents of kids with cancer.. one was named Kites for a Cure and the other had for a cure or for the cure in the title, but NO ONE would have mistakenly given money to them thinking they were Komen.  They had already spent money on stationery and such.  Not sure what ever happened, but it sure turned off some people to Komen, and their high priced legal team, before all the hoopla with Planned Parenthood.

Sad when power is used just because it exists.

I await the new name with great anticipation.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> hmm...
> 
> chocolatelovers dot com not in the running?





telracs said:


> kb enablers dot com?





telracs said:


> cabana boy dot com?


I can't believe she hasn't suggested sdraoBeldniK dot com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I kinda like HarveysPlace.com

As long as only the name changes, I'm not worried. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I can't believe she hasn't suggested sdraoBeldniK dot com


why would i do that?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What happened, what did I miss now  

Why are we changing, I hate change. 

Someone leave some crumbs for me to find.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worry. . . crumbs will be left. 

Basically, Amazon has often asked sites to stop using the name 'kindle' which is, after all, their trademark.   They've left us alone for 5 years but at some point it's entirely possible they'll send the notice.  It's actually a little surprising we've been left alone as long as we have as we are certainly the premier Kindle fan site on the Net! Sites and blogs with much smaller footprints, albeit different purposes, have been asked to change their names.

Anyway, Harvey, as usual, is prepared.   Given that the rumors are if the notice comes they only give 7 days, Harvey doesn't want to be caught on vacation in Hawaii or something! 

It'll be fine. . .take deep breaths. . .have some chocolate. . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

cattleprodcentral dot com...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> cattleprodcentral dot com...


 


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, Okay! I got it!
> 
> Hibbing.com
> 
> Do I win? Huh, huh?


  I like both of those...but due to contractual requirements, I have to vote for hibbing.com 

My understanding is that under US trademark law, a company has to defend the use of its trademark term or risk losing the trademark. So it does't really bother me that a company does so. Amazon has invested a lot of money in its brand and has the right to defend it. KindleBoards, under whatever name, will still be the best Kindle-lovers' forum on the 'Net. We've got something the others don't have--Harvey and a great membership!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

crebel said:


> I can't believe she hasn't suggested sdraoBeldniK dot com


LOL!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleBoards, under whatever name, will still be the best Kindle-lovers' forum on the 'Net. We've got something the others don't have--Harvey and a great membership!


You're darn tootin'!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Basically, Amazon has often asked sites to stop using the name 'kindle' which is, after all, their trademark.  They've left us alone for 5 years but at some point it's entirely possible they'll send the notice. It's actually a little surprising we've been left alone as long as we have as we are certainly the premier Kindle fan site on the Net! Sites and blogs with much smaller footprints, albeit different purposes, have been asked to change their names.


Wow, I always assumed you had a deal of some sort with Amazon to keep using the name. That is surprising, Amazon must like you guys!

I await the new monicker with great anticipation....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe notnookofthenorth.com ?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe notnookofthenorth.com ?


LOL again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You really should have had a naming contest, Harvey. The winning entry gets a new Hibbing Fire (subtle plug for votes).


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Will there be a redirect from the old (current domain) to the new for period of time?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Casper Parks said:


> Will there be a redirect from the old (current domain) to the new for period of time?


Yes, there will. There will be a period where people who go to KindleBoards.com will be automatically redirected to (oh man, I almost let the cat out of the bag!)... the new site.

Then, there will be a second period where people who go to KindleBoards will receive a message asking them to update their bookmarks to (gah! I want to say it!)... the new site.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Yes, there will. There will be a period where people who go to KindleBoards.com will be automatically redirected to (oh man, I almost let the cat out of the bag!)... the new site.
> 
> Then, there will be a second period where people who go to KindleBoards will receive a message asking them to update their bookmarks to (gah! I want to say it!)... the new site.


let the cat out. he can't breathe in there!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I should add, just in case it's not obvious - even though we're moving to a new web address, the look and feel and features of the site should remain exactly the same as today. So no learning curve required, other than remembering the new address.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I know you're being all upbeat and positive about it, Harvey, but it's still a darn shame that you're having to do it, proactively or reactively. 

But c'mon....you can post the name here...I promise I won't tell anyone...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I know you're being all upbeat and positive about it, Harvey, but it's still a darn shame that you're having to do it, proactively or reactively.
> 
> But c'mon....you can post the name here...I promise I won't tell anyone...


Aww, Steph, you know you can tell me and I won't tell anyone either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Gertie, you're in a tight race with "keurigcoffeefans.com."


how about

ricecookersforever.com

kitchenaidmixersaregreat.com

welovepoodles.com

weloverescuedogs.com

rescuedogsreadkindles.com

ownersofrescuedogsreadkindles.com

Okay so this naming this is addicting..LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> how about
> 
> ricecookersforever.com


I thought you might suggest "KitchenAidforever"..!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I thought you might suggest "KitchenAidforever"..!


That was on my list...LOL


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As long as only the name changes, I'm not worried. . . . .


THIS! 
Thanks for the heads-up, Harvey. I'll be looking forward to the change.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My understanding is that under US trademark law, a company has to defend the use of its trademark term or risk losing the trademark. So it does't really bother me that a company does so. Amazon has invested a lot of money in its brand and has the right to defend it. KindleBoards, under whatever name, will still be the best Kindle-lovers' forum on the 'Net. We've got something the others don't have--Harvey and a great membership!


Is that why you're changing the name?


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Harvey said:


> I should add, just in case it's not obvious - even though we're moving to a new web address, the look and feel and features of the site should remain exactly the same as today. So no learning curve required, other than remembering the new address.


\

That's nice, I'm too old for curves (oops, I mean Learning Curves) . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

How about, "% - the site formerly known as Kindle Boards"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Routhwick said:


> Is that why you're changing the name?


Harvey explained in his first post in the thread why we're changing the name; my comment was just an explanation of why big companies pursue trademark issues, in response to another post here.



Harvey said:


> We're excited about this move and are doing it on our own initiative, to ensure our compliance with Amazon's terms of service regarding use of the word 'kindle' in domain names.


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

bookreadersnotanonymous.com
kb.com
readersandwriters.com
bestplaceonthenet.com
electrifiedreading.com


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wow, I always assumed you had a deal of some sort with Amazon to keep using the name. That is surprising, Amazon must like you guys!
> 
> I await the new monicker with great anticipation....


I always assumed it was because someone at Amazon was smart enough to see how many sales and free enabling, I mean marketing, that they get from this site.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe notnookofthenorth.com ?


I love this suggestion.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

How about TheEHubforReadersandWriters.com - kinda long-ish but descriptive of KB...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kbookery.com

As long as I can still call it KB.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As long as I can still call it KB.


I'll really be lost if I can't do this!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I'll really be lost if I can't do this!


yeah, my fingers don't know how to reach for any other keys.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, we will still be able to call it "KB" and that will continue to make sense with the new domain name. 

No more hints until unveiling day!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tease...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kbookery.com
> 
> As long as I can still call it KB.





sebat said:


> I'll really be lost if I can't do this!


+1


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, we will still be able to call it "KB" and that will continue to make sense with the new domain name.
> 
> No more hints until unveiling day!


kboards.com ?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, we will still be able to call it "KB" and that will continue to make sense with the new domain name.
> 
> No more hints until unveiling day!


Which is when, exactly, hmmmm?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty soon... I'm doing some planning and testing now. (The whole process as I have it mapped out takes over 100 steps, but I think we can accomplish it with a very short down-time for KB.)

Depending on how those tests go, I'll be announcing a date within the next week. And I'll probably announce the new domain name at that time as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Pretty soon... I'm doing some planning and testing now. (The whole process as I have it mapped out takes over 100 steps, but I think we can accomplish it with a very short down-time for KB.)
> 
> Depending on how those tests go, I'll be announcing a date within the next week. And I'll probably announce the new domain name at that time as well.


<gertiegoesofftoacornertosulkforaweek>


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought you couldn't trademark common English words. I always wondered why Amazon chose one for such an important product. I also think it's silly of them to force websites and Facebook pages to stop using the word, they do want communities of fans to meet and reinforce each other's buying of ebooks, don't they?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I understand it, the trademark encompasses the word in connection to the device.

A site called "KindleBoards" that was all about cute pictures and videos of groups of baby cats would not have a problem, most likely.

But a site dedicated to fandom of the device called "kindle". . . .well, that's something different.

And, as Betsy explained earlier -- a company has to enforce it's trademark or else risk losing its rights to use it.

And, as I observed, it's a bit surprising they've not been in touch yet!  I think they do like us  but it is probably best not to wear out our welcome, as it were.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

To paraphrase Little Peggy Marsh,

_I will follow Him KB, follow Him KB
Wherever He KB may go..._


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I own about 35 domain names; buying and selling them is sort of a hobby. I'd be happy to donate *viewertainment.com* to this board.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Or *wiredpooch.com *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> I own about 35 domain names; buying and selling them is sort of a hobby. I'd be happy to donate *viewertainment.com* to this board.





PurpleDog said:


> Or *wiredpooch.com *


I dunno ... VT just doesn't seem to have the same ring to it as KB. WP might be a little closer, but still no cigar.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Steph H said:


> kboards.com ?


I think this is the best one. Not quite as funny as some of the others, but certainly more practical.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

KBoards.com is owned by a private party thru GoDaddy located in Scottsdale AZ.
KForums.com is owed by a gentleman in Calgary Alberta Canada.
TabletForums is owned by a gentleman in Santa Clarita CA 
TabletBoards is owned by a private party thru GoDaddy located in Scottsdale AZ.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've set the date... We will begin the conversion to the new site name on the evening of Thursday March 7th, Pacific time. 

There should be limited downtime. Hopefully none. If all goes well, the KindleBoards.com site will begin redirecting to the new site, at some time in the wee hours that night. 

And the site name, effective March 8th, is...

KBoards.com

Don't update your bookmarks until March 8th!


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Great name Harvey; short, sweet and memorable !


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it should make for an easy mental transition for us all!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, that't not as painful as the names my imagination made up.  

I guess I won't need any hand holding after all.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I figured it would be that.   Gosh, I'm so smart!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

How about Harvey-Rocks.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We've set the date... We will begin the conversion to the new site name on the evening of Thursday March 7th, Pacific time.
> 
> There should be limited downtime. Hopefully none. If all goes well, the KindleBoards.com site will begin redirecting to the new site, at some time in the wee hours that night.
> 
> ...


<gertiecomesoutofhercornersmiling>


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

www.anthropodermicbibliopegia.com is still availible. Just sayin'.

B.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

B. Justin Shier said:


> www.anthropodermicbibliopegia.com is still availible. Just sayin'.
> 
> B.


lol!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> And the site name, effective March 8th, is...
> 
> KBoards.com
> 
> Don't update your bookmarks until March 8th!


Do I get a prize for being right


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Do I get a prize for being right


*hands steph a chocolate*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> *hands steph a chocolate*


Thanks, dearie...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steph H said:


> Do I get a prize for being right


You did guess it - - well done! You win some serious bragging rights..!


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Harvey, I haven't read the whole thread so I'm sorry if someone has already made this suggestion, but I suggest: artisanbread.com

You can have that for free.

Best of luck with the new domain!

Jan


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> weloveHughJackman.com
> hughjackmanpics.com


I think I'm voting for this one


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our traffic would probably increase with some of those domain names! 

But, I think we'll stick with our choice of kboards.com.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Cooler heads prevailed; good choice!


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

d*mn, was hoping for BindleKoards.com

ETA: We can't say damn. Really? Damn! I mean, wow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ No spoonerisms allowed. 

And yes, we have a very prudish set of filters on this site.


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

> ...to ensure our compliance with Amazon's terms of service regarding use of the word 'kindle' in domain names.


I always wondered how you got away with that - thought it may have been a special deal struck?!

How about:

kind-lemon-boards.com


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, I know! How about writerscafe.com?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Will you have to set up a new Facebook page as well?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gee, am I going to have to take Kindle out of my user name? Gosh, Amazon, that is the name my parents gave me. Gertie Keddle Kindle. That name goes back generations. Can I sue Amazon for using my family name without permission? Can I make a lot of money out of this? Can you imagine if they'd named their ereader Smith or Jones? It would have to be a class-action suit where the lawyers would get $50 Million and all the Smiths and Jones would get 2.5 cents each.

<inmycornertremblingwithfearthatmynamewillbetakenaway>


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow here we are on the ( soon to be old) board occasionally discussing impending changes to the industry so that we - as both readers and writers- can easily keep up and now we have to change the very home we live in. 

But thanks to Harvey and his vigilance and long term thinking the transition will be a smooth one- good luck behind the scenes as you prep!

Hey Harvey- any chance we could clone you into a few hundred thousand units and put you in charge of the many companies that need  a better and more efficient 'boss'?
Imagine what a better world we would have.....


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

In case you ever need yet another domain name:

KvetchBoards.com
KittenBouncers.com
KibbleBits.com
KraniumBowls.com
KingBrains.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or KinderBoards.com


Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

How long do you have to pay for Kindleboards.com so some speculator won't snatch it up and sell it to people who would use it for a bad site of some kind?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You all are very kind. 

In fact, I've already pre-purchased 10 years of domain renewals for kboards.com. So it will be safely ours for some time to come.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Will you have to set up a new Facebook page as well?


That will stay the same for the foreseeable future. The blog as well. So the only name change will be to the forum itself.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I like your style, Harvey!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Where the heck are these darn pix of Hugh Jackman? <keeps refreshing browser window> What about nakedpixofhughjackman.com?

Excellent name get, Harvey. I'm actually kind of amazed it was available.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or KinderBoards.com
> 
> 
> Betsy


wishful thinking....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Diane Patterson said:


> Where the heck are these darn pix of Hugh Jackman? <keeps refreshing browser window> What about nakedpixofhughjackman.com?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7114.msg145543.html#msg145543


----------



## George Applegate (Jan 23, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Basically, Amazon has often asked sites to stop using the name 'kindle' which is, after all, their trademark.


Believe it or not, Apple tried to stop me from using the word "Apple" in my name when I applied for an app developer account.

How about readingKBinsteadofwriting.com


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> Harvey, I haven't read the whole thread so I'm sorry if someone has already made this suggestion, but I suggest: artisanbread.com


Good one!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! That must have been a shock when Apple did that! 

Harvey, great site name. I was hoping that it would be something like this.


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

I love how my screen name will still reflect how I feel about the site!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe notnookofthenorth.com ?


I like it. Made me LOL!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to pretend KBoards is actually Karen's Boards, and it's mine, all mine...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Harvey said:


> You did guess it - - well done! You win some serious bragging rights..!


Shucks - I saw on facebook a few days ago that you were using kboards.blogspot.com for the daily deals, and I thought, "I bet that'll be the new domain" but didn't post it. Now I have no bragging rights. <pout>. Oh, Oh, I have most adorable, naughtiest kitty on the planet! So there. Something to brag about. OH! And I live in one of only 4 states that bans billboards (and we have no tolls in the entire state). OK, back to work...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Shucks - I saw on facebook a few days ago that you were using kboards.blogspot.com for the daily deals, and I thought, "I bet that'll be the new domain" but didn't post it. Now I have no bragging rights. <pout>. Oh, Oh, I have most adorable, naughtiest kitty on the planet! So there. Something to brag about. OH! And I live in one of only 4 states that bans billboards (and we have no tolls in the entire state). OK, back to work...


Well, those are good bragging rights! 

We've had our sights set on the KBoards.com domain name for some time, and put in a proxy bid for it about two years ago. In the meantime the owner of the domain let it expire so we were able to acquire it at that time. Good fortune!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

FYI, KindleBoards.com will have the following downtime during the migration:

March 2nd - 8pm Pacific time, for one hour - for testing purposes
March 7th - 7pm Pacific time, for three hours - for final migration steps

About 10pm on March 7th, if you go to KindleBoards.com, you'll be redirected to KBoards.com. At that time you'll want to update your browser bookmarks. 

I'll post here with any changes to the schedule, but those are my best estimates right now.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

May? I thought you were planning March...

On another track, what about folks using Tapatalk? What will we need to do?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gary_Berg said:


> May? I thought you were planning March...
> 
> On another track, what about folks using Tapatalk? What will we need to do?


Oops - typo! It is March.

I'm still researching the Tapatalk implications but I believe it will require adding the KBoards.com forum to your existing Tapatalk application. No need to download a new app; it should be pretty straightforward. Instructions to follow.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Harvey.  I'll put it on my calendar and undoubtedly forget anyway, but being warned helps.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Harvey,

I need to update my banner link to KBoards...

With all the artists at the forums looking for cover-art work, they should be giving you "free designs" for new banner and box style links!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Re-scheduling this downtime to Sunday Mar 3 at 7pm Pacific... still estimating one hour of downtime. Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i was holding off starting saturday night's chat since we were going down so soon, but i guess i can start now for an hour...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

telracs said:


> i was holding off starting saturday night's chat since we were going down so soon, but i guess i can start now for an hour...


Or longer... just pushed it back to 10am Pacific. FTP transfer is taking longer than anticipated.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Or longer... just pushed it back to 10am Pacific. FTP transfer is taking longer than anticipated.


oh good, i'll probably still be asleep then.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While I realize this is the top-of-page forum here, I didn't even notice this until tonight. Might have been nice to put a "sticky" post in some of the other high-traffic forums.


----------



## Michaela Kennedy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm new here, glad I checked out this thread, since March 7 is in 2 days! Love the jocular nature of the posts, too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Updated the original post to provide a few more details on what to expect during the migration.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh noes! It's Moving Day and I forgot to pack!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Oh noes! It's Moving Day and I forgot to pack!


we don't have to pack. harvey has to pack us!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm schlepping your luggage over to the new site as we speak.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm schlepping your luggage over to the new site as we speak.


don't forget to tip the driver....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Not responsible for any damage occurring during transit. Man, these two million posts are heavy!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't hurt your back!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Bet the many links from kindleboards to other websites is rough.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Casper Parks said:


> Bet the many links from kindleboards to other websites is rough.


The most involved update is actually our internal links... where we have links in our posts to other posts or threads. All of those will be updated as part of the migration tonight.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ouch that hurt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not too much!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job, Harve.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work, Harvey! Thanks.
The hardest part for me was remembering my password. I've updated my bookmark and set KBoards in my Top Sites in Safari. Works great.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all! It went very smoothly. I'm sure there will be a few glitches over the next few days... but, so far so good!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Wonderful, Harvey!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks as good as ever, Harvey!  I've written a few conversion programs in my time and you sure have to dot all the i's cross all the t's and check again..


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Seamonkey said:


> Looks as good as ever, Harvey! I've written a few conversion programs in my time and you sure have to dot all the i's cross all the t's and check again..


Thanks! Nice to hear that from someone who's lived through this kind of thing. By the time I had it mapped out, there were 304 steps involved, of which about 250 I was able to do ahead of time. The last fifty were tonight and they seemed to go as expected. Whew!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Smooth sailing.  Good job, Harvey


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, honey, I'm home!!!

Now to move all my stuff into my room (bookmarked threads).


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Harvey said:


> It won't be bad. I promise!


I just clicked on my KB bookmark and was taken to the homepage (I think). I forgot about the move. Can you post a link to where the Writer's Cafe is now located. It doesn't appear evident to me in the new menu system.

UPDATE: never mind.... found it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Great work, Harvey! Thanks.
> The hardest part for me was remembering my password. I've updated my bookmark and set KBoards in my Top Sites in Safari. Works great.


Ha! Yes. . . .I was logged in 'forever' and for a minute had to remember what name I'd even used! 

Is there a way for you, Harvey, to look it up for anyone who has completely forgotten their log in info?

I will note that users of Firefox can find it. . . .go to Options, Saved Passwords, Show Passwords, and you'll be able to see log in info for sites for which you've saved it. Not sure about other browsers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

For anyone who has forgotten their login name, I can retrieve that if I know your email address. 

Passwords are not retrievable though- they'd have to be reset, which you can do through the login screen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Took me some blood, sweat, and tears (okay, so not that bad, I just like to whine) to figure out how to find my bookmarked threads. Head slap. Just go to the bookmark properties, paste the url into your browser, and change kindleboards to kboards. Poof, there it is. Eezy-Beezy. Bet everyone else already knew that. I think I'll go to the conspiracy thread and whine some more.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I don't have to do anything with the reading bar? Hovering already shows kboards. I was just wondering about that one. 

This was pretty painless. Well for us, I don't know about Harvey and his sleepless nights... and days.  

I didn't even have to sign in, I just appeared in the new home like I never left.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, we ran a script last night that updated everybody's signatures to direct links to kboards instead of kindleboards. So that updated the reading page links, as well as author links to their book profiles.

For those people who like numbers, here's what the scripts did:

990 rows were updated in our "books" database (which authors use for their book profiles, and to have their books displayed in our KB books page (http://kboards.com/books)

4,655 signatures were updated to link to kboards instead of kindleboards. At the same time, we replaced the longer affiliate tags with the short versions of ?tag=kbpst-20 (for Amazon US) and kb1-21 (for Amazon UK). That gives a little more breathing room in the signature areas, which have a character limit.

41,630 posts (out of 2 million) were updated that had internal links to other KB posts and threads.

All of the above took less than 10 minutes. Gotta love MySQL!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

::looks around::

Whew, I made it!  Nice job, Harvey!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Why the change?  

Freaked me out a bit.  With bookmarks I haven't had to enter a password for a very long time!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We wanted to get a more generic domain name, to ensure we stay in good stead with Amazon's terms of service. 

Hopefully it will be a long while before you have to enter your password again!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Harvey said:


> We wanted to get a more generic domain name, to ensure we stay in good stead with Amazon's terms of service.
> 
> Hopefully it will be a long while before you have to enter your password again!


Groovy! I am so glad I could get back in!!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, impressive job!  Looks great.  

Hmm, okay, except I lost my bookmark that automatically shows me new topics in only the forums I choose.  Anyone recall where the topic was, or what it was called?  I'm not having any luck finding it again.  One of the wonderful mods posted it ages ago, but I can't find it now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Wow, impressive job! Looks great.
> 
> Hmm, okay, except I lost my bookmark that automatically shows me new topics in only the forums I choose. Anyone recall where the topic was, or what it was called? I'm not having any luck finding it again. One of the wonderful mods posted it ages ago, but I can't find it now...


JetJammer--the bookmark itself is set by your browser, right? It should still be there even if it's not working right now. You can edit that. You just need to replace the part that says "www.kindleboards.com with www.kboards.com

If you don't know how, let me know what browser you are using.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Yep, I would have thought so, but unfortunately I only had it saved as part of the home page, and not in my favorites. The home page keeps automatically forwarding to KBoards. If there's an editable link to the home page settings, I haven't found it. I'm running IE 9.

I'll play with it, maybe I'll figure it out. If not, I'll try again to find the original forum post.

Thanks!

Ooh, and just like that I found it! Figures. Looked for 30 minutes before I asked, then just found it in 2 minutes...

If anyone else is interested, it's here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,72469.0.html

If someone has a list of the forum board numbers handy I would appreciate it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's that thread: 
www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,72469.0.html


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Nice and smooth transition. Everything looks good. I hope the bugs aren't too annoying. At least on this end, it looks good.

Anything special need to be done with Tapatalk?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Just answered my own question (Tapatalk). I went into Tapatalk on my tablet and it updated the link and name automatically.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Harvey said:


> At the same time, we replaced the longer affiliate tags with the short versions of ?tag=kbpst-20 (for Amazon US) and kb1-21 (for Amazon UK).


Harvey, I have a browser bookmark that goes directly to Amazon, which I use when I don't go there from a KBoards link. It has the KB affiliate tag attached so you'll receive affiliate money whenever I shop there. I need to change that Amazon bookmark link to read:


```
http://www.amazon.com/?tag=kbpst-20

and for those who use the UK store:
[URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/]http://www.amazon.co.uk/[/URL]?tag=kb1-21
```
Is that correct?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nicely done.
As usual I did not notice this until it was happening.
But then we all know I don't often notice these things.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Xopher said:


> Just answered my own question (Tapatalk). I went into Tapatalk on my tablet and it updated the link and name automatically.


Thanks, Xopher. I'm actually surprised that it worked that way, and I wonder if Tapatalk is picking up the redirect from KindleBoards.

That redirect won't always be there, so I think you may have to setup the new forum in Tapatalk on your device, by searching for "kboards", clicking that, and signing in. At least, that's what I had to do and I think I would recommend that approach.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DreamWeaver said:


> Harvey, I have a browser bookmark that goes directly to Amazon, which I use when I don't go there from a KBoards link. It has the KB affiliate tag attached so you'll receive affiliate money whenever I shop there. I need to change that Amazon bookmark link to read:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


You can, but there's no need to - - all of the previous affiliate codes are still in effect. Thank you so much for thinking of that though!!



geoffthomas said:


> Nicely done.
> As usual I did not notice this until it was happening.
> But then we all know I don't often notice these things.


Thank you, Geoff! Our goal was to make it seamless, and I think we almost accomplished that.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job, Harvey!!! I had no problems.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Harvey, I have a browser bookmark that goes directly to Amazon, which I use when I don't go there from a KBoards link. It has the KB affiliate tag attached so you'll receive affiliate money whenever I shop there. I need to change that Amazon bookmark link to read:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


DreamWeaver, I think you need to change that second one to have .co.uk in it instead of .com.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> DreamWeaver, I think you need to change that second one to have .co.uk in it instead of .com.


Oh yes, I see that I mistyped that. Thanks! I just fixed it in my original post.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job Harvey, congrats!


----------



## SuzyLiebermann (May 4, 2013)

I am new to this forum and I so far it works just fine. I like your new name better, simple and easy to remember! Good choice!
Also I do enjoy the board as I "learn" a lot of new things about something I should already have all the knowledge about  ....


----------

